
NYC devs needed to volunteer teaching code with ScriptEd - ScriptEd
Hi! ScriptEd is looking for NYC devs to volunteer to teach front-end web development to students in under-resourced schools in NYC. Commitment is twice a week for an hour to an hour and a half. It&#x27;s FUN!<p>Learn more and sign up to volunteer here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scripted.org&#x2F;give&#x2F;volunteer&#x2F; or email info@scripted.org
======
mtaylor
I've been volunteering with ScriptEd for 4 years. Watching students' eyes
light up as they start to understand how HTML, JS and CSS work is amazing.
Also, the staff and volunteers are some of the smartest, coolest people you
will ever meet. You should volunteer too!

------
dopeboy
Former volunteer. Can confirm "It's FUN!" statement.

------
jlsutherland
This organization really knows what they are doing. They provide extensive
training for mentors, who have to _teach_ how to code---very difficult to do
without practice!

------
ewong
come work with us! need awesome devs that care about the future of tech!

